# urgent possible ich outbreak..harmful to my coral?



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

I had recently got into coral ,with a couple button polyp colonies..about a month ago..their doing great.a couple days ago I bought a toadstool mushroom..it also looks to be doing ok, but last week I had bought a naso tang and today I noticed some white spots near his tail..still eating and is very active..Now unfortunatly I had problems with ich in the past and it pretty much wiped out everything I had...about 7 months ago..I didnt have coral then.My question is..Is ich harmful to coral? or is ich treatment harmful on coral..any help would be awsome..I also have a cycled 10 gal I was keeping my fuzzy dwarf lion in ..I'm wondering if I should put the lion back in the main tank and put the tang in the 10 gal to medicate..any idea's..please !!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

your coral is fine, unless you medicate in the main tank which i highly suggest not doing.

PLEASE quarentine your fish before adding them to your tank, this is to increase your chances of not introducing diseases and parasites in the main tank.

also, post once. if someone sees it and has experience they will respond. multiple thread posts do nothing but clutter a forum. thank you.


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

thanx for the info but next time don't worry about how many post I make because as you can tell they were in 2 different topic groups..and from my expeirience on this site..1 POST DOSENT GO FAR!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, one post is all it takes. It is rare for a post to go unanswered. 
I would suggest showing a bit of respect for other members, especially for a senior member of the forum.

I was ready to offer advice, but i think i'll just move on.


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

actually pasfur..why dont you check out all the other posts I wrote and tell me exactly how many replies I got..for a senior member you should be more concerned about getting more from your site rather then worrying about someone writting 2 posts in an emergency..as for your advice..thanks but no thanks if you want to have that attitude..and as for this site...there's many more like'em..and talk about respecting senior members..I've been a member longer then you..where's the respect?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

In looking at the dates and times, it looks like you received a response in less than 24 hours, after you posted in the correct area. On Thanksgiving day I think that is rather impressive. Further, I also signed on and was ready to respond, which means that this site has 2 experienced hobbyists who were ready to help, ready to give their personal time to someone they do not know, on a major holiday.

I think that is an impressive statement for the quality of people you have here. 

If you feel that the turnaround time was not quick enough, I would suggest sending a message to a moderator or to Administrator with a recommendation on how to improve the process.


----------

